# New Travel Advisory Issued



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Actual text from American Citizen Services:

Security Message for U.S. Citizens: Increased Security Threats in Mindanao

[email protected] <[email protected]> Sat, Aug 31, 2013 at 10:33 AM


August 31, 2013



THE EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES IS TRANSMITTING THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION AS A PUBLIC SERVICE TO U.S. CITIZENS IN THE PHILIPPINES. PLEASE DISSEMINATE THIS MESSAGE TO ALL U.S. CITIZENS IN YOUR ORGANIZATION OR NEIGHBORHOOD.

THANK YOU.



Increased Security Threats in Mindanao



The U.S. Embassy would like to alert U.S. citizens residing in, or traveling to, the Philippines of an increased threat of violence and kidnappings targeted against foreigners in the Zamboanga Peninsula area due to increased tensions across Mindanao in the wake of recent bombings. The Embassy strongly reiterates its recommendation that U.S. citizens exercise extreme caution when travelling to the Zamboanga Peninsula and across Mindanao, and to keep personal safety and security in mind during any stay in Mindanao.



For more information on security conditions in Mindanao, please refer to the July 5, 2013 Travel Warning for the Philippines that is posted on our web site,

Messages to U.S. Citizens | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines.





Please review your personal security plans; remain aware of your surroundings, including local events; and monitor local news stations for updates. Maintain a high level of vigilance and take appropriate steps to enhance your personal security.



We strongly recommend that U.S. citizens traveling to or residing in the Philippines enroll in the Department of State’s Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) at Welcome to Travel.State.Gov. STEP enrollment gives you the latest security updates, and makes it easier for the U.S. embassy or nearest U.S. consulate to contact you in an emergency. If you don’t have Internet access, enroll directly with the nearest U.S. embassy or consulate.



Regularly monitor the State Department's website, where you can find current Travel Warnings, (including the Travel Warning for the Philippines), Travel Alerts, and the Worldwide Caution. Read the Country Specific Information for the Philippines. For additional information, refer to “A Safe Trip Abroad” on the State Department’s website.



Contact the U.S. embassy or consulate for up-to-date information on travel restrictions. You can also call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays). Follow us on Twitter and Facebook, and download our free Smart Traveler iPhone App to have travel information at your fingertips.



The U.S. Embassy in Manila is located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard in Manila and is open for walk-in services 7:30 – 12:00 NN daily, (632) 301-2000. If you are a U.S. citizen in need of urgent assistance outside of regular business hours, the emergency number for the U.S. Embassy duty officer is (632) 301-2000.


----------

